# Unresponsive 'sleep'



## sequin (May 16, 2015)

Hello, 
The other day I went to check on our rabbits, and one of them was sleeping, in the looking very dead sort of way. I stroked her some, but she didn't get up or anything, which was not too surprising, but because she wasn't responding I tried to wake her. I lifted her shoulder up a bit, and she was limp and did not respond still, which is what became abnormal. For about a minute after that she stayed in this state, her eyes were open (though that also isn't uncommon for her), and sometimes her legs would twitch. But then she just sat up and acted normal again.This was a very strange and scary situation. Was she really just deeply sleeping, or was this something else?


----------



## squidpop (May 16, 2015)

I think she was deeply sleeping. My lop does this sometimes. One day he was under the sofa and I nudged him and he wouldn't wake up so I began to drag him out from under the sofa, for a few seconds he still didn't wake up and i thought oh no! he's dead!, and then he startled and sprung up really fast and hopped off.


----------



## Azerane (May 21, 2015)

Bandit does a similar thing when he does his dead bunny flops, often if I touch him though he'll kind of jolt out of it. But all bunnies are different and I wouldn't be surprised if it was just a deep sleep like that.


----------



## Lynettetink (Jun 8, 2015)

oh thank god i came across this post i thought i had a really weired bunny its really scary when they do this i was worried about button he even goes into deep sleep while i hold him so scary he almost always sleeps on his side.




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BrokenMermaid (Jun 8, 2015)

As prey animals, rabbits often sleep with their eyes open as well. My baby often scared me like this, unresponsive and seemingly dead, but as long as they wake up after a minute or two they should be ok.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Jan 6, 2020)

squidpop said:


> I think she was deeply sleeping. My lop does this sometimes. One day he was under the sofa and I nudged him and he wouldn't wake up so I began to drag him out from under the sofa, for a few seconds he still didn't wake up and i thought oh no! he's dead!, and then he startled and sprung up really fast and hopped off.


Apollo just did the same thing! I got so scared. He’s okay though


----------

